# Too late to plant cantaloupe?



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I just found some cantaloupe seeds I didn't know I had,& was wondering if it's too late in the season to plant them?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Nope, not too late at all. In 1997 I planted some on June 1st and considering that 100Âº temperature struck that week and thereafter, and that they had no irrigation at all they did just fine other than the plants being smaller than normal. Here is a photo of the row of them in bloom. http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t298/growerguy/scan0008.jpg


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Oooooo nice picture ,thanks Windy! :clap:
I have 1 plant that survived May's flooding,but want more. I'll soak them for a while then plant them tonight! Thanks!


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

They should be fine. I started plants back in MARCH and put them in the ground in late April - and they are still puny. I don't think it's really been warm enough for them to do much. I may go stick a few seeds in the hill and see if they do any better.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I am transplanting melons this weekend in NY . I just started them inside last week. It was too cold outside to direct seed them. I am planting them in Thermally opaic green plastic so the soil is warm enough for them. Good Luck.
Linda


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

All my watermelons are in the ground and half of the cantaloupes. I have charentais, ogden , arava and a tiny melon called tasty bites and a big melon called Ambrosia which I do not usually grow because it doesn't have much desease tolerance but tastes sooo good. Watermelons are Sugar Baby, Yellow Doll, Lantha, and Orchid. You probably noticed that they are all 85 days or less. 
Linda


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

After they set fruit - maybe 2 to a vine, cut the vines back to 2-4 leaves beyond the second fruit. This will help convince the plant to concentrate on those melons and hasten their ripening rather than continued vine growth and setting fruits they can have no hope to ripen ( though we love them for trying). I let each of my plants put out 4-6 vines. After pruning, the plant may attempt to put out side shoots off the vines - convince it that isn't a good thing.


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

Callieslamb said:


> After they set fruit - maybe 2 to a vine, cut the vines back to 2-4 leaves beyond the second fruit. This will help convince the plant to concentrate on those melons and hasten their ripening rather than continued vine growth and setting fruits they can have no hope to ripen ( though we love them for trying). I let each of my plants put out 4-6 vines. After pruning, the plant may attempt to put out side shoots off the vines - convince it that isn't a good thing.


Thanks,I wonder does this also apply to pumpkins & other squash vines?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are growing "heat-loving" veggies/fruit, and your weather isn't warm enough, especially at night? I use Qt Canning Jars over them, to give them a head-start. Just to see the difference, some weren't covered, and I saw the covered ones grew twice as fast! I M P O R T A N T - Always remove glass jars if your weather suddenly gets hot! Otherwise, they get baked. Here in the PNW where the weather can go from 90s to 60s overnight... Right now, we are in a "cool spell," and that is great for some of my garden while the heat-loving types are just waiting to hit that growth jump...


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

The main problem I have with late curcurbits is pickle worms invading them. The later in the season the more worms there are- when it gets to August here its about impossible to keep them out of stuff.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

What are some good kinds of melons to grow in Kansas? I was also wondering how they might do in a container --
I have some old rubbermaid tubs I used as chick brooders,was wondering if I bought a smaller variety if they might do well in those,w/ some sort of trellis?


----------

